# 10 week old pup with sloppy poo/diarrhea



## mattyh3 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a ten week old Alaskan malamute pup and he was poo fine when I got him (feed on eukanuba) but day after he had his first injection he started to diarrhea. Took Him back to vets 2 days after and said its not the injection that has caused it and gave me some antibiotics and some digestion paste but seem strange how he was fine before the injection.. Week later still got sloppy poo so rang vets said put him on chicken and rice but it's third day on it now and there still sloppy... Anyone have any help with this!!!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

How long have you had him for? Sometimes puppies have an upset tummy when they first experience a lot of changes. Is he on the same food as the breeder gave you? 

Or perhaps he's getting into something he shouldn't? Is he always supervised in the garden ect? Is he still happy and wanting to play, or has he gone quite at all? 

I would say keep a really close eye on him and make sure he drinks plenty, and of the pooey bum didn't clear up after 2 days of feeding chicken and rice I would take him into the vets.


----------



## mattyh3 (Apr 6, 2012)

We have had him 2 weeks now and he is still on the eukanuba he came with... He is very active & we watch him in the garden but some times picks stuff up and run off so eaten it by the time u get hold of him.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Probably best to try and 'puppy proofs' the house and garden, and you could try taking him out just on a lead until you get a good 'leave' command sorted


----------



## mattyh3 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah think we will have to try that.. We was going to try a different food because not sure about the eukanuba.. Heard James wellbeloved is good for tummy upsets or applaws+ Orijen which is a bit expensive,,,, ringing vets when they open get him back in..


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Orijen is an excellent food (I feed it) but d definitely wait until his tummy is well and truley settled. It is very rich and even the slow change can cause upset tummies. You could also look at Acana by the same company


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Let his stomach settle without food and ensure he drinks plenty of fresh water then offer him some probiotic yoghurt later to settle his tum and then take it slowly with food, definitelly no dairy products or titbits. Just little and often rather than offering a large meal.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Def dont change food atm. 

May be worthwhile trying him with fish instead of chicken and rice. Nowadays some have issues with chicken. Another option is to drop the rice and try mash.

Prebiotic yogurt is great a teasp about 20 mins before you offer food I found good.

The vet may offer you their "bland diet" food and it will probably be something like Hills Science plan which is expensive and full of cereal. Mine has issues with chicken and it was chicken based so I stuck with fish and rice. Once she was well, she struggled to get back onto kibble because it's harder to digest. I found Wainwrights wet trays from Pets at Home worked a treat. They're high in fibre which is good and have chicory which is great for tums.

Another thought - dont whatever you do have his second vaccination if he isnt A1. i.e. back on normal food, eating and poohing properly. Personally, I would want him well for a good couple of weeks before considering it.

Hope he is better soon :thumbup1:


----------



## mattyh3 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for your help everyone going to try the yoghurt with him.. Think he is getting there a bit poo just now was bit like weetabix So not watery like it has been ..


----------



## mattyh3 (Apr 6, 2012)

Dober said:


> Orijen is an excellent food (I feed it) but d definitely wait until his tummy is well and truley settled. It is very rich and even the slow change can cause upset tummies. You could also look at Acana by the same company


would anyone recommend taste of the wild dry food for when he settles down


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

TOTW is v good.

Have a look at the Wet and Dry food stickys here 
and this website is v helpful too Which Dog Food is here!


----------



## Butchcass (Jan 25, 2012)

Mine still has "cow pat" poo's at 7 months! His brother lives around the corner at a friends and they are having trouble with his poo's too!

I wormed Dex straight away when I got him "even though I was told he was wormed" and it worked a treat! I don't belive he was wormed when I got him so it maybe worthwhile giving that a go? You cant over worm them anyhoo.

I think raw is the way ahead but we haven't got the freezer space to do it.


----------



## mattyh3 (Apr 6, 2012)

Butchcass said:


> Mine still has "cow pat" poo's at 7 months! His brother lives around the corner at a friends and they are having trouble with his poo's too!
> 
> I wormed Dex straight away when I got him "even though I was told he was wormed" and it worked a treat! I don't belive he was wormed when I got him so it maybe worthwhile giving that a go? You cant over worm them anyhoo.
> 
> I think raw is the way ahead but we haven't got the freezer space to do it.


he is wormed upto date got all the records with him on when had been done... can only hope the chicken and rice works and some good quality food after he settles..


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Am going to totally disagree with most advice so far - sorry!

Having nearly lost our first Mal (Marty) to persistent diarrhoea I would change to a raw diet asap! Marty had numerous blood tests, diet changes, the Hills crap the vet makes a bomb from, home cooked chicken, fish and rice on vets advice, antibiotics, steroids and was about to undergo an exploratory op when we read about the BARF (raw) diet. Two days in and he had his first solid poo! Never had diarrhoea since (no lie) and he's now seven.

So my advice would be get the cereal and grain from kibble and rice out of his system and see how he goes on raw. You may like to join Icebaymals forum as most on there also feed raw or pm me for a dietry plan. 

Lots on here also feed raw and a thread asking advice would get you plenty of answers and help you on your way. What you do need to do is get the offending food out of his system before your vet too starts talking about exploritary ops!


----------



## mattyh3 (Apr 6, 2012)

just to let everyone know his poo's are fine now had some medication from vets and started him on applaws which is free from grain and all the rubbish and everythink is fine


----------



## charlearose (Sep 18, 2011)

our pup ( 15 weeks) has had the same ( we got him at 13 weeks) and he got the runs within a few days, So we have been feeding him on chicken and rice to firm him up - we had the paste from the vet and he is now back to normal so we are slowly introducing his food in handfull along with the chicken and rice reducing the chicken and rice each meal 

Our older dog had the same thing a few month back, we did the same thing but fed him Chappie orginal (strange but it really worked very bland food and it was reccomended to us by the vet for when they get the runs )


----------



## mattyh3 (Apr 6, 2012)

charlearose said:


> our pup ( 15 weeks) has had the same ( we got him at 13 weeks) and he got the runs within a few days, So we have been feeding him on chicken and rice to firm him up - we had the paste from the vet and he is now back to normal so we are slowly introducing his food in handfull along with the chicken and rice reducing the chicken and rice each meal
> 
> Our older dog had the same thing a few month back, we did the same thing but fed him Chappie orginal (strange but it really worked very bland food and it was reccomended to us by the vet for when they get the runs )


I got a paste first time Round and it made him worse.. So I put him on chicken and rice and some diff medication well 3 different ones and all fine now just hope the new food does upset him.. But I think it was a reaction to his first injection that gave him the runs


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

mattyh3 said:


> But I think it was a reaction to his first injection that gave him the runs


Hmmm..... I wonder!


----------

